# Won't sell, plays killer and I guess I'll have to refinish it



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I love flashy guitars. I'm considering refinishing this one. Please suggest a good sparkle refinisher. 

Here are some pics (from the GC ad) 

Grosh

. Don Grosh retro 22yrs old. 

this guitar new was $2800. This guitar was made for Keith Howland of the band Chicago. Body wood is Alder. Neck shape is a Meduim. Finger board radius is 10". Nut width is 1-5/8"


$1250 OBO. 
Very stable. Soild as a rock. Stays in tube superb. Locking tuners. 

All the relic on this is honest wear. Frets are perfect. 

Then back of the neck is like a road worn. Smooth a butter.
I've played Suhr, Knaggs, Anderson, and fender cs and this is up there. 

I do have the SSS pickguard and bridge pickup.

Here is where the photos are


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't blame you for wanting to refinish it. Frankly, IMO, it looks horrible. I couldn't own something like that without refinishing it. I would also get rid of the green if it was me, although that's not as bad a green as some I have seen.

A nice deep red with a subtle sparkle could look really nice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would check to see what the wood looks like. I find it hard to pick colours for those types of guitars. Here's my ibanez when I took the red sparkle off - I liked it:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

FYI, that's not me (only pic I had with guitar).

Sadly, this is where a chunk of your tax dollars went during the SARS dilemma. I'm sorry.

If it makes you feel better, I think Earl is sitting on a mosquito.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

first of all I have to say that this is a real tuff call for me...
I dont know if a refinish will get your money back.
I do know ( and this is personal) that I would hate anything with sparkle.

I would suspect that a real professional finish would interest more folks to buy it, I just dont think that 
spending all that money will add that much more value to the guitar.

Either way....GLWTS

G.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish I was in the market for a Strat. I hear those Don Grosh guitars are fantastic. I'd buy that in an instant over a Fender.

I like the colour. I think it would look great as an SSS with a white pearloid pickguard.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So I found a fellow Pete Goodale in the beaches. A pro artist who also does guitars. 

Going with a 75% gold 25% silver sparkle with a pinch of red thrown in. This will be the front. Fine painted binding with a gumball purple back. Said it'll be ready in 4-6 weeks. He also does marble custom multi colors. 

I can't wait. It'll be a keeper. If not, I'll likely get the money out of it as I got a good deal on the guitar in the first place.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hmmmm, very nice guitar. I agree it could use a refinish.

Seems people don't find actual aging as desireable as fake relic'ing.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually like this colour and finish. It looks like honest wear. Dont see those every day .


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

If it were a burst it would probably look OK, i think its the green that makes it look a bit nasty. I've played a couple of Grosh guitars and they are excellent instruments, so I can understand refinishing if you want to keep it. I looked into refinishing a strat a year or two ago but I think it was about 400$ with the strip prep and painting, so i never went through with it. What is the battery box for? did it have active pickups at one time?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

If I owned it, I would play it as is. Why take away the mojo that it has earned with actual use?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> If I owned it, I would play it as is. Why take away the _*mojo*_ _*that it has earned*_ with actual use?


It's alive?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I find the color truly uninspiring. Guitar is great though. It's beyond relic it abused


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Who cares what it looks like. If it plays well, play the heck out of it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That guitar would really look great when refinished. I'm not too keen on the relicing. I like it better when the wearing out is gradual and I can picture in my mind how it got to what it is now.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Update :

Blank post with pics 

Refin project commenced 

So Pete Goodale is doing the refin for me. He works primarily in water based products. I'm excited to see the finished product. 

Here is what the top and back will be like. The gold will however have about 20% silver and 2-5% red. 





















He's stripping it down and then doing the primer work. It's been decided to have a fine faux binding as the separating between the to and back/sides. 

In dismantling the guitar we noticed the attention to detail with this body. Although it resembles a Strat remarkably, each part of its shape and cut is different. The tummy cut is hand done for sure. Like a 50's roadster fender.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought you wanted the guitar to sell...

Back colour is nice, you should do the whole guitar like that. Throw some silver sparkle in there if you want the metallic look.

Puke mustard yellow just doesn't do it for me personally.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The photo doesn't do it justice. It's actually pure gold in color. I will most likely keep it. It really plays so amazing.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

that guitar looks great as is.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man I would have kept that gtr as-is, wear and all

I thought it looked cool!!

I almost bought it, but I don't need another gtr

oh well, good luck


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess I realized that I already have some nicely relic'd guitars that are tasteful. This one was just too bla. Had it been clean I would have tolerated the green. I guess it was and excuse to try something new. I've never had a refin done. 

We'll see I guess.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice guitar either way, I'd say.
I've yet to try a Grosh, but I've only heard rave reviews from many happy owners.

Will you leave the neck, or refin also?
I like the striations on it now, but will it go with the new body?
Just a thought.

Is your guy doing the work within Canada?
I look forward to the results.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd leave it as is, unless you're looking to learn how to finish guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The neck will remain as is. It's beautiful and worn so nicely. 

Peter Goodale is in the beaches Toronto. 

It'll be neat to have a grosh with some history that stands out.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So here's wherre we're at with the Grosh. I really can't wait. The artist who is doing it is the same guy on Craigslist who advertises the custom marble / swirl finishes. 

Stay tuned. I'm putting a set of Onamac (kerry Lesrned) 1964 Strat set. I've triend them in a nash and they're killer.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

That truly looks awesome. Nice to see some flash on a guitar.
The stage lights will love it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

At first I want too sure about the binding line to separate the top from the back/sides. I'm so glad I went with it. 

Peter said that 75 gold 25 silver and a pinch of red flake will be a show stopper. I tend to agree even though I've only seen photos thus far. 

I'll he giving it a full review once it's done. Really can't wait!!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Now you've got us ALL a'tippy-toes! That is looking so cool. I'm really looking forward to the big finish (pun accidental)!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice looking Grosh! Love those guitars.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Curious to see how this turns out. I agree the original green wasnt flattering, but natural wear is awesome.

I want my LP studio refinished in walnut or something, but its not worth spending the money on. I also want more wear on it!

As a fan of loud finishes, im excited to see the finished product.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are the recent photos. it's now in my hands and it plays and looks amazing. definitively unique.




































I'll say this. it was an experience. it's certainly the look I was after. 

now I'd say that it's mine for ever.

I put Kerry Learned's Onamac pickups the '64s set. best sounding set I've heard so far from him and I like the other two sets I have of his.

I`ll post examples of the guitar shortly


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, great looking guitar now. I'm a big fan of Kerry's pups although I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That looks killer. Nice job.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Who doesn't love a "sporange" guitar?!? ("Sparkly-Orange")
Don would love what you've done, he'll, I do!
Enjoy & play often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one unique guitar with that custom finish. Looks great.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words all. Have you heard the sound clips in the other thread? 


The grosh is gold IMO. 

Below is my other favorite Strat. Now that's orange.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally - I dig it! Had a 3-speed hi-rise bike in the early 70's in the same colour, so evokes a lot of warm memories for me. :smile-new:

Long may you both live and make some beautiful music together (sounds like yer getting' married...chuckle). :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll be honest, I like the back more than the front . The front is sweet (ive owned a pink epi dot!), but the chameleon on the back just does it for me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I totally know what your saying Budda. The back is spectacular. It's almost live! I can't say enough about the mix of sparkle. And to be a Grosh vintage guitar. Had I not bought it at such a good price I wouldn't have done it either.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Time to join a show band and review. Get yourself a gold lame suit.










Nice guitar. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A 2-spring tremolo?

Do tell.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Seems people don't find actual aging as desireable as fake relic'ing.


Beating the $hit out of something in the factory to make it more desirable just doesn't make sense to me. I would never buy factory worn out bluejeans with holes or a bashed up guitar. Maybe it has something to do with my age.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Milkman* 
_Seems people don't find actual aging as desireable as fake relic'ing._

I don't find either one desirable. It's on the save plain as driving a rust bucket. Fix it up or replace it. The same goes for a guitar.



skilsaw said:


> I would never buy factory worn out bluejeans with holes or a bashed up guitar. Maybe it has something to do with my age.


Maybe it has something to do with being real.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Maybe it has something to do with being real.












___________________________________________________________________


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The original green finish was true hard earned wear. The guitar's from 1993. Custom order from the Chicago guitarist. Then a japanese metal dude had it and put it through the ringer. I have a high tolerance for imperfection and mediocrity. Ther said I couldn't stand that green. Even if it were new. Pfewf I said it. 

Now I also have an attraction for flashy guitars. Peter goodale did it for me in Toronto. Too him three months as the weather wasnt cooperating for curing only for skiing!!! Hahah. 

Not too many comments about the recordings. I put it in another thread. Do I have to put it here too to get a response??? The hand made pickups are really blowing me away. I had tried another set of the 64's from kerry before and these are consistent. Amazing. And for $130 usd. They're a steal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The clips are at just about 70 plays. No comments?? I was hoping to hear about them. I'm also thinking of doing a comparative recording with my greco GOII


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The two Spring trem was to make it softer and sit a bit higher. I can tell you that is supple and firkken amazing. It is the smoothest trem I've ever played.


----------

